# Restoration Before And After Pics



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

I must email my congratulations to Wesley at David Bill & Co for this dial restoration. It came back today and I'm really impressed.

It started out as a well-knackered 1947 Omega like this..










And came back as this...










I bought this a while ago as a 'birthday special', but actually it misses by three years. It was the nearest I'd seen at the time, and I was planning to sell it if/when I find a 1950 model. But it's going to be hard to part with now!


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

That looks great!

can you please pm me the cost of the restoration and the contact details? I have a dirty dial or two that deserve some attention. thanks


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

i've used them with excellent results as well.


----------



## Dr.f (Jun 29, 2011)

That's very impressive.I have just bought a 1952 Omega cal 265 with similarly aged dial problems which is currently with Roy for a service.I had thought about attending to the dial,can i ask how much that cost ? If not keen to go public i'd appreciate a pm.


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

Dr.f said:


> That's very impressive.I have just bought a 1952 Omega cal 265 with similarly aged dial problems which is currently with Roy for a service.I had thought about attending to the dial,can i ask how much that cost ? If not keen to go public i'd appreciate a pm.


All pms answered..


----------



## Roamer Man (May 25, 2011)

scottswatches said:


> That looks great!
> 
> can you please pm me the cost of the restoration and the contact details? I have a dirty dial or two that deserve some attention. thanks


..I've got rather more than 'one or two' that need the magical treatment!


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

I have thought about using David Bill before but heard adverse comments - however your watch looks good. As with others here, could you pm me with the cost of this dial refurb.

Also, could you tell me if you took the dial off yourself or whether David Bill removed the dial from the watch or was it removed when the watch was serviced by your watchmaker - I'm just trying to work out the logistics of getting this work done myself.

Thanks in advance


----------



## guest_2134 (Oct 29, 2011)

Im not a big fan of restoring dials, but i gotta say this looks stunning, looks quite well done as wel...









Love the watch...


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! That's really good! (Kinda like both before and after, though.)


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Perhaps I should let him have a go at this:-










which eventually got to be this:-










DOH!

Mike


----------



## Monaco (Dec 1, 2011)

WOW...it's a different watch,bloody superb and just shows how they can be brought back to life.


----------



## NickMoodie (Nov 9, 2011)

It certainly looks good, however I cant help noticing that the restored numbers are much thicker than the original, even with the closer-up picture ?

Nick


----------



## NickMoodie (Nov 9, 2011)

.....and the 'tais' of the 2 and 5 have been lost. Sorry just being picky I guess !


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Very nice job! :notworthy:


----------



## jnash (Dec 6, 2010)

tixntox said:


> Perhaps I should let him have a go at this:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ultrasonic cleaner by any chance?


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

Wow that really is a major transformation


----------



## Gottohavearolex (Dec 14, 2011)

What a great restoration does it run as good as it looks ?


----------

